# Livonia, MI Now hiring experienced plow truck DRIVERS & SIDEWALK GUYS



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

I need 3 good sidewalk laborers & 3 plow truck drivers to drive our trucks. Email me at [email protected] to discuss locations, times and pay.


----------



## mark0270 (Jan 19, 2007)

*I am interested in driving for you*

I am interested in driving for you if you still need drivers I also have another guy who normally works for me who is also available. both of us have about 14 years of experience. If position is still open give me a call at 734-320-9362


----------

